# Disney+ Subscription Discount for Disney Movie Club Subscribers



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Disney+ is offering a discounted 2-year or 3-year subscription plan for Disney Movie Club members.

Disney Movie Club Members Can Save Big on Disney+ For a Limited Time - Cord Cutters News

It's not as large of a discount, if I recall, as the original offer made for D23 members during the Labor Day weekend. But it's obvious that Disney is working to lock people in for a couple of years to get a good base for the D+ services.

(NOTE: The offer specifically states that this offer will not be able to be meshed into the already promoted Disney+/ESPN+/Hulu bundle package.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"The offer is available until October 7th, 2019. Members can redeem this offer using the email sent to them today." (which was September 12th.)


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> "The offer is available until October 7th, 2019. Members can redeem this offer using the email sent to them today." (which was September 12th.)


It must have hit my junk/spam folder. I'm a DMC member, and never saw the original email. First time I noticed the promotion was yesterday on social media.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

I got question on Disney+ will it be $69.99 for a year for limited time? (sorry i haven't been keeping up)


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

lacubs said:


> I got question on Disney+ will it be $69.99 for a year for limited time? (sorry i haven't been keeping up)


I think that's the regular price. The "deal" was back in August, it was around $4 a month for 3 years. I grabbed it but unfortunately that ship has sailed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

This is right off their site right now.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

that's what i'm trying to find out


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Has Disney decided what they are going to do with HULU PLUS yet. We're less than a week away from launch and for me HULU PLUS is a big factor in signing up or not.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Anytime I've seen that question asked on the Disney+ twitter account, Hulu Support replies that pricing will be announced the day of the launch. So I'm guessing they are holding off on any announcements until the 12th.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

That seems very un productive since Disney is doing everything possible to get people to sign up early. They already offer standard HULU as a discounted price packge. If they already know the price why wait till the day of launch? Makes no sense.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree. I just wish they would release the apps already. that way I can set it up on my TV and work through any sign-on and password issues


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

How do you sign up for Disney plus


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Visit their website: Disney+ !


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

We signed up yesterday. Will the app automatically show up on my TV when Disney plus launches tomorrow?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> We signed up yesterday. Will the app automatically show up on my TV when Disney plus launches tomorrow?


Not likely. You'll still need to download the app to whatever device(s) you want to view Disney+ content on.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a Samsung smart TV, which is listed as one of the streaming devices and a Firestick. How do I download the app and do I have to wait till Disney plus launches to download it? Thank you for your help


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I have a Samsung smart TV, which is listed as one of the streaming devices and a Firestick. How do I download the app and do I have to wait till Disney plus launches to download it? Thank you for your help


App isn't available yet.

Speculation is that subscribers will receive an email with a link to the App(s).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This morning the Disney Plus app showed up on my LG 4k tv. It did require an update. Unfortunately it is having "startup services failure". 

UPDATE: the app finally started. Signed in. Now the notice " internet slow" and it stopped. Well, that's not surprising. 

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

It's surprising to me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> It's surprising to me.


Why? Can you imagine how many people are trying to sign up or log in, or even use the service. The best laid plans of mice...er....Mouse.....

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I signed up thru Verizon this morning and when opening the app, it's definitely having issues. I have been able to navigate around at least a little by primarily using the search function but if you try to use the menus or even the home landing page, I am getting an error message.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’m signed up for both the 3 year and the free additional year via Verizon.
On the AppleTV and my ipad, all is working fine. Installed the app on my Roku and it isn’t working well from it at all. Hasn’t populated the ‘Home’ page and other pages just show a few things. It actually plays the shows you can pick, just doesn’t show many of them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah,I'm stuck in the we need to verify your email address, please enter the 6 digit code we emailed you. Been over two hours and no verification code. I'm on hold in the chat session and it's been waiting 35 minutes to connect to an agent. Gotta love day 1 of a rollout. This is why they should have opened up the site and the apps early. get the login kinks worked out for everyone instead of trying to do everything on day 1.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

too funny. Still waiting for Live Chat to connect to an agent. The chat window says I've been waiting more than 2 hours


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Getteau said:


> too funny. Still waiting for Live Chat to connect to an agent. The chat window says I've been waiting more than 2 hours


They're probably sceeered to answer the phone.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

According to the chat window, we have now crossed the 5 hour mark and I'm still waiting to get connected to an agent


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Getteau said:


> According to the chat window, we have now crossed the 5 hour mark and I'm still waiting to get connected to an agent


Man I'd open another chat window in addition to that one because you could be stuck in nowheresville


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

The home page doesn't give you very much information of the sites content. For the heck of it I searched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. It popped right up, the 1958 version. But I did need to do a search. I also expected some of the newer Disney movies.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve been browsing around tonight and there is a ton of stuff in here. There is the typical Disney stuff that everyone thinks of when they hear Disney. However, there is also a ton of stuff I didn’t realize or forgot was owned by Disney. Just the Nat Geo stuff alone would take awhile to watch. Will I get rid of Netflix, probably not because my daughter likes a bunch of the Law and Order type stuff that’s on there. However, this will be well worth the $5 a month deal I got for singing up early.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I personally don’t get why they didn’t launch the early pre order people (before labor day) two weeks ago and then the mid September to October people one week ago then open it up to everyone else this week. That would have calmed the demand and overloading of the first day...


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Not sure if Disney wants to compete directly with Netflix and Amazon or just be another source for specific material but their home page is pretty weak in comparison. Now if they bundle in HULU Live for a total package price of around $35 mo they would get a lot of subscribers attention.


----------

